# Mirror, Mirror...............



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I've never seen anyone rave about a handgun as much as Shipwreck does about Walthers in general and the P99 in particular. I have to admit, the gun looks good (I really like the looks, especially if I could find a green frame) and his target scores appear impressive. Since I'm considering purchasing a carry gun (after getting my permit, of course), I will have to check out the P99 if I can find one for rent in my little neck of the woods in NC.

Shipwreck, I recall you mentioned you were thinking of using the P99 in competition. I think I would find the 4 inch barrel a little short for that purpose and I would note that I hardly see anyone using that short of barrel when I shoot IDPA or IPSC. However, that doesn't mean you wouldn't kick my ass with your beloved Walther in head to head competition with my Glock 34 (IDPA) or Glock 35 (IPSC). If you do decide to use it in competition, please keep me posted on your results and impressions on whether a gun with a 4 inch barrel can do well against the 5 inch and 5 inch + models commonly used. Anyone else have opinions on this topic?

As far as my CCW permit goes, it may take awhile since I live part of the year in Iowa, where I am a resident, and part of the year in NC. As you may have guessed, I live in NC during the late fall and winter so that's where I am now. I'm not sure if I will qualify to get my CCW permit in NC since I am still an Iowa resident. I'm checking this out now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, if ya get one, make sure to get one w/ the A/S trigger - not the QA.

True - others with a longer barrel may have an advantage. But, I too have a Glock 34. I have also prev had 5" 1911s, and a 4.5" barrelled fullsize USP. For me, I shoot my 4" P99 better than all of the above. 

As mentioned in other posts, I have a childhood injury that causes my left hand to shake a bit (some days worse than others). This, in addition to my asthma and allergy medications pretty much ensures that I will never get the score of 50 (on our competition targets we use at this website). This is very, very irritating to me. But, what can U do. 

I was amazed when I shot that 49 out of 50 a couple of months back. I probably cannot duplicate that. It was also the same day that I shot the great score I did at 15 yards as well. That was one hell of a day at the range for me.

But, for whatever reason, I found the perfect gun for me. On a bench rest - some of those other guns may be more accurate than the P99. But in my hand, I haven't found 1 that shoots better for me. Having owned handguns since 1993, I find it a little strange, actually. I really don't know why I shoot the best with the gun compared to others....

If I didn't typically get bored with duplicate guns whenever I own more than 1 of the same thing, I'd probably own 6 P99s and nothing else. But inevitably, I shoot 1 of the duplicates, and the other just sits there. Originally, I couldn't find a fullsize P99 A/S and had to settle for the SW99 clone. Now that I do have the P99, however, the SW99 mostly just sits there (even though it is an awesome gun).

If ya find one, let me know how U like it. Unless U get an older, used model, U won't be able to find the A/S model in green. I too wanted a green one originally. But for now, they are only importing the A/S model in black. Only the QA models come in colors...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, I forgot... Sometimes next year, I may try competition. I get teased about my "museum pieces" by people I know, because I only holster my 1 carry gun usually. I don't holster the rest of my guns to protect the finish. But w/ my P99s and my SW99 all being hard chromed, they are pretty much holster proof. That's why I was thinking of finally tossing my hat into the ring. They have a competition in my area 1x a month on a Sunday morning. Maybe next year, I'll give it a shot.

As I would be a beginner, it would take me several times to get comfortable with the competition itself before I could judge my gun against other brands of guns. In the beginning, me sucking would be my fault  , as I've never done competition before...


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Shipwreck,

By all means, give competition a whirl. I think you will be hooked immediately, as I was. This is the only sport where I really don't care a whole lot how well I place - I have a ball just being there and shooting. The camaraderie you will find at competitions is enough to restore your faith in humanity after a bad day at the office. Everyone is friendly and willing to share their knowledge and skill acquisition drills. In fact, I have never met a friendlier bunch of people in my life. You will also find that the safety rules in place make sense and assure to the fullest extent possible that everyone has fun while remaining safe. Of course, you will probably be very nervous your first time but everyone is and the ROs (Range Officers) will help you along. I have found all of them to be extremely helpful and friendly. 

If you stick with it and post some good scores, you may have quite a few people wondering whether they should buy a P99. Another opportunity to advocate for your fave firearm!


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

i know as soon as i get mine... and a holster... i will be checking out some of the competitions... so if you wanna go... i'd be willing to accompany... so at least there will be two of us not knowing what we're doing... lol


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl. U are a bit far away in the Dallas area, though... About 3 hours away... But, maybe 1 day we can work something out...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

martial_field said:


> I've never seen anyone rave about a handgun as much as Shipwreck does about Walthers in general and the P99 in particular. I have to admit, the gun looks good (I really like the looks, especially if I could find a green frame) and his target scores appear impressive. Since I'm considering purchasing a carry gun (after getting my permit, of course), I will have to check out the P99 if I can find one for rent in my little neck of the woods in NC.
> 
> Shipwreck, I recall you mentioned you were thinking of using the P99 in competition. I think I would find the 4 inch barrel a little short for that purpose and I would note that I hardly see anyone using that short of barrel when I shoot IDPA or IPSC. However, that doesn't mean you wouldn't kick my ass with your beloved Walther in head to head competition with my Glock 34 (IDPA) or Glock 35 (IPSC). If you do decide to use it in competition, please keep me posted on your results and impressions on whether a gun with a 4 inch barrel can do well against the 5 inch and 5 inch + models commonly used. Anyone else have opinions on this topic?
> 
> As far as my CCW permit goes, it may take awhile since I live part of the year in Iowa, where I am a resident, and part of the year in NC. As you may have guessed, I live in NC during the late fall and winter so that's where I am now. I'm not sure if I will qualify to get my CCW permit in NC since I am still an Iowa resident. I'm checking this out now.


I'm not trying to change the subject but good luck getting a CCW in Iowa. I moved to Montana from Iowa (Iowa City area) nine months ago. Never looking back. You may have better luck applying in a county like Cedar or something similarly rural. Johnson, Linn or Polk counties would probably not be good. Hopefully I am wrong. They will be more gun friendly in the rural counties.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I'm not trying to change the subject but good luck getting a CCW in Iowa. I moved to Montana from Iowa (Iowa City area) nine months ago. Never looking back. You may have better luck applying in a county like Cedar or something similarly rural. Johnson, Linn or Polk counties would probably not be good. Hopefully I am wrong. They will be more gun friendly in the rural counties.


Trying to get a CCW in Johnson Co. is like trying to float a brick. Fortunately, I am a resident of Linn Co. where the Sheriff is a little more reasonable. In Linn, if you pass the course and background test, you can carry provided you carry a minimum of $500 with you whenever you carry your weapon. Kind of a silly idea but at least most people who want to carry in Linn can do so. AS you know, Iowa is a "may issue" state and there is some momentum to change the law to make it a "shall issue" state. Unfortunately, from my point of view, the republican leadership in Iowa hasn't been willing to make this issue one of their priorities.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

U in CR? I worked at Master Plumbing there on 1st Ave sw. Have friends in Marion.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> U in CR? I worked at Master Plumbing there on 1st Ave sw. Have friends in Marion.


Yeah, I've lived in CR since 1974. This is the first year that I am living in N. Carolina for the winter but I'll be back in Iowa come early April or late March 07. I'm in my 3rd year of retirement having worked as a counselor and probation officer for juveniles for about 33 years total. I just got the handgun bug about 18 months ago, having never before owned one in my life. About a year ago, I began shooting in IPSC and IDPA competitions and became immediately hooked. I'm not the best shooter by any means but I have a great time every time I compete. I love trying out new handguns to see how I do with them.

Are you still In the CR area?


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Kewl. U are a bit far away in the Dallas area, though... About 3 hours away... But, maybe 1 day we can work something out...


yeah... it seems like i'm far from anyone that i hang out with on internet forums... so i've become quite accustom to driving the distances... usually 1hr travel time... sometimes traveling to ennis... about 1-1/2 hr depending on traffic... so it's no big deal...

I am hopefully after all the smoke clears...(bills) begin going to colin county for basic and advanced handgun techniques... and a bunch of other stuff...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

martial_field said:


> Yeah, I've lived in CR since 1974. This is the first year that I am living in N. Carolina for the winter but I'll be back in Iowa come early April or late March 07. I'm in my 3rd year of retirement having worked as a counselor and probation officer for juveniles for about 33 years total. I just got the handgun bug about 18 months ago, having never before owned one in my life. About a year ago, I began shooting in IPSC and IDPA competitions and became immediately hooked. I'm not the best shooter by any means but I have a great time every time I compete. I love trying out new handguns to see how I do with them.
> 
> Are you still In the CR area?


We moved to Montana last Febuary. My wife was back about a month ago to visit.


----------



## Lnd Svyr (Jul 23, 2006)

martial_field said:


> ...you can carry provided you carry a minimum of $500 with you whenever you carry your weapon...


I don't even have to ask about the logic behind this lunacy. Obviously, they consider money important than life.

I'd find a county/state to live in where reason prevails.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

martial field:

Shipwrecks rantings are legend, but accurate.

His positive comments about the P99 series of Walthers were persuasive enough to get me to order a P99c/AS without ever having seen one, much less having actually put my hands on one.

I have owned firearms for over 50 years and previous to my purchase of the Walther P99c/AS the only pistol I owned that I thought was perfect for my needs was the Sig P239 I've had for over a decade... No malfunctions, very accurate... Always. As my vision declined I added a set of Crimson Trace Lasergrips and those have just made the Sig P239 even better. 

With the arrival of the P99c/AS I have found, for me, another "perfect" pistol.
I like the trigger/striker action, location and type decocker/location and design of mag release/quick reset/2nd strike capability,cocked indicator/loaded chamber indicator, etc. actually better than that of the Sig. 

I took the Walther and Sig out behind the barn yesterday and shot them "head to head" and the Sig was slightly more accurate for me at self defense range than the P99c/AS.. 

Thank you Mr. Crimson Trace Lasergrips.

I think in truth the Walther is at least as accurate as the Sig using only factory sights. With either pistol keeping all rounds in the black at self defense range is a piece of cake.

I'm more than satisfied with my Walther P99c/AS and chances are as I restock my "play money" I'll be on the hunt for another P99 of some discription.

Mr. Shipwreck didn't do me wrong!

Best Wishes,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I dated a girl who went to Coe College, but the smell of Captain Crunch turned me off to the place. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> I dated a girl who went to Coe College, but the smell of Captain Crunch turned me off to the place. :mrgreen:


:?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> I dated a girl who went to Coe College, but the smell of Captain Crunch turned me off to the place. :mrgreen:


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 
Only you and I can get that joke. I usually smelt burned Cheerrios.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

Better add one more who gets the joke. 

SW, Coe College is located in Cedar Rapids, Iowa, which is also home to gigantic General Mills and Quaker Oats plants.

Unless, of couse, there is deeper meaning involved.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

martial_field said:


> Better add one more who gets the joke.
> 
> SW, Coe College is located in Cedar Rapids, Iowa, which is also home to gigantic General Mills and Quaker Oats plants.
> 
> Unless, of couse, there is deeper meaning involved.


You got it!


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

I usually stay there when I attend Iowa Hawkeye basketball games. Have you guys been to the Amana colonies?


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I used to work one day a week in Marengo, Iowa and, of course, I would pass thru the Amana Colonies on my way to and from work coming from CR.


----------

